# Jordan Eribella Year #2



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She just keeps getting better and better....:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Those are some terrific photos!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

:::J sure did make me SMILE again!! She sure does keep getting better and that is saying lots, because she was pretty fabulous when you got her! I particularly like the first picture!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jordan!
I think you are a "furry" angel sent from heaven.
You have touched so many lives.
And now you are TWO.
Party on!
Great Pictures!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Those are such wonderful photos. What an amazing year she's had. Here's to many, many more. Happy birthday Jordan!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jordan. Your pictures really brought out all the fun you have had with her. Wishing many more happy years.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Happy birthday!!!!!!! I love love love the pictures. Especially the bathrobe one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Little J has grown up to be quite the princess and created smiles & happiness where ever her four little paws have taken her. And most importantly she brought back that spark of life to one of our own angels who has devoted their life to helping, saving and rehoming Golden's everywhere.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JORDAN​* arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty: :You_Rock_ arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:​
Woody sends his best birthday wishes and says he'd wear pink rabbit ears for you any day of the week.

And regarding that first picture...I think J's going to need a couple more of those to correctly do the job.::::

Have a wonderful day Susan Marie...you and Jordan deserve nothing but the best!!!

Pete & Woody


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, Jordan! I am looking forward to seeing many more birthday treads !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday Jordan.

Great photos of your beautiful girl, love them.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jordan,

Happy 2nd Birthday!! Your pictures are beautiful, and so are you


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jordan! You are definitely one of those "California girls" the Beach Boys sang about! Enjoy your very special day.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice photo's .. She is a beauty.. Happy Birthday..


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jordan !!!!!
The photos are awesome.
May you have many more birthdays to celebrate.
With love
Dr Cooper & Mom


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET JORDAN!!!!!

arty:arty::You_Rock_:banana::jamming::drummer::drummer::artydude:artydude

Can't wait to see your Bday pictures! :smooch:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of Jordan. What a little lovey. Happy Birthday sweet girl.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jordan! arty:arty:

You are a beautiful girl with a beautiful life! 

I was going to say I hope you have a wonderful day, but I *know* you will have a wonderful day because you have a wonderful mama!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday J!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY JORDAN"







*

*Love, Erica & Lennon:--heart::--heart:*


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

She's such a beauty! Happy birthday Jordan!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't believe that your little girl is two. Jordan you are a very lucky doggie that you have such a loving mom. And of course Susan Marie is very blessed that you are in her life.

Happy Birthday Sweet Jordan! May you and your mom share many more to come. 

Loved the pictures.  She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a love! Happy Birthday sweet J!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Jordan!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Love the pictures  Happy Birthday Jordan


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Jordan!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Birthday greetings from my bridge kids to Jordan. You get this. See if I can find one from little Ms Fiona...


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday J - Your are just so beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jordan!!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Jordan sure does live a wonderful life with you, such a lucky and beautiful girl she is Happy Birthday J


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos! Happy birthday Jordan!


----------

